# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Backup & Restore >  مشکل در بازیابی فایل بک اپ دیتابیس

## raminsolhi

با سلام
من sqlserver ویندوزم مشکل پیدا کرد و مجبور شدم حذف و دوباره نصب کنم ، قبلا از دیتابیس بک آپ گرفته بودم ، ولی الان میخوام restore کنم خطای زیر رو میده، لطفا راهنمایی کنید چطوری میتونم این مشکل رو برطرف کنم و دیتابیس رو ریستور کنم




System.Data.SqlClient.SqlError: The database was backed up on a server running version 13.00.5026. That version is incompatible with this server, which is running version 12.00.2569. Either restore the database on a server that supports the backup, or use a backup that is compatible with this server. (Microsoft.SqlServer.SmoExtended)

----------


## khoshblagh

با سلام
ظاهرا شما از نسخه قدیمی تر sql را در سیستم نصب کرده اید. ولی نسخه بک آپ متعلق به نسخه جدیدتر میباشد.

----------


## asbab-bazi

چک کن ببین نسخه بکاپت چیه . نسخه پایگاه داده رو هم به همون نسخه ارتقا بده

----------

